# Wood & Steel project I just finished



## Charley Davidson (Feb 2, 2015)

This is a foot locker for guns, I have not completed the interior yet but it will hold 4 long guns and at least 8 maybe 16 hand guns when I finish it out with the French cleat system. The lock the customer bought to use was just unacceptable and I will be designing one for it. He has commissioned me to do another chest for him, A modern day version of a 16th century Armada Chest (Google Armada Chest).

This is the first piece of cabinetry I have done mixing wood & steel, it had a few challenges but I think I met them ok.


----------



## arlo (Feb 2, 2015)

'Tis a thing o' beauty.


----------



## brav65 (Feb 2, 2015)

Very nice piece!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks guys, the walnut was from a tree on their property that was taken by the state years ago for the expansion of 840 in the Nashville area. It was a low grade of lumber but worked out nicely for the industrial look we were going for.


----------



## ELHEAD (Feb 3, 2015)

What is the wood? Cherry? I have built many chests and think this one is really attractive.
Dave


----------



## markknx (Feb 3, 2015)

Nicely done. wishing upon a star to see the finished inside.Mark


----------



## hardhatdiver (Feb 3, 2015)

Thant truly is beautiful. Very pleasing contrast. It looks great in the pictures, but I'm sure the photos don't even do it justice to seeing it in person. Thanks for sharing. Show us the interior when you get it done.
Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## churchjw (Feb 3, 2015)

Really great job.  How did you do the panels where they attach to the angle iron?  The copper corners are a perfect touch. 

Jeff


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 3, 2015)

ELHEAD said:


> What is the wood? Cherry? I have built many chests and think this one is really attractive.
> Dave



Wood is Walnut



churchjw said:


> Really great job.  How did you do the panels where they attach to the angle iron?  The copper corners are a perfect touch.
> 
> Jeff



Initially I was using carriage bolts so it had the appearance of bucked rivets, I soon found out how crappy that looked on the inside, so for the (Copper looking) corners I cut the bolts so they almost went through both pieces of steel then plug welded them from the inside, I ordered aluminum sex studs that had a slotted top to use where I had no inside angle, the inside angle was cut to fit then drilled to take 1" washer headed lath screws. It is solid as a rock.


----------



## Luminast (Feb 5, 2015)

VERY nice, Charley.  I also really like the contrast of colors and materials.  Well done.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 31, 2015)

I just saw this Charley, great mix of materials, very pleasing to the eye. I prefer woods that are not perfect, I like a little character. And this wood has some special meaning for the owners since it came off of their land. Nice work.


----------



## thomas s (May 31, 2015)

It looks great good job. thomas s


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jun 1, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just saw this Charley, great mix of materials, very pleasing to the eye. I prefer woods that are not perfect, I like a little character. And this wood has some special meaning for the owners since it came off of their land. Nice work.



Thanks, back when I owned my cabinet shop I saved all of the defective wood for personal projects, I guess I was ahead of my time as that seems to be the trend these days


----------



## coolidge (Jun 1, 2015)

Has my vote for project of the month, nicely done!!


----------

